# CPU übertakten



## Sasic (15. November 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte meinen Prozessor übertakten, habe gehört man soll Tools vermeiden und über bios übertakten, dazu brauche ich eure Hilfe. Habe über Google für mich nichts hilfreiches finden können!

CPU Kühler ist ein [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Thermalright Archon SB-E X2 Tower Kühler:[/font]
http://www.mindfacto...ler_824469.html
Jetzt gerade bei keiner Last läuft der CPU bei ~33°C
Der CPU läuft ja derzeit Standartmäßig auf 2,8 GHz und Turbomodus glaube 3,4 GHz..

Wie hoch, UND vorallem: wie genau, kann ich den CPU über mein BIOS übertakten? Muss ich etwas beachten, wie z.B. den Turbomodus deaktivieren?
Der Grund warum ich übertakten möchte ist ganz einfach, habe das Gefühl dass mein CPU meine Grafikkarte etwas ausbremst. Vorallem bei z.B. Call of Duty: Ghost habe ich schon mal den ein oder anderen Ruckler bei hohen Settings..(ATI 7970)
und generell ist der i7 860 nicht mehr der neuste.


sämtliche Hardware:

Netzteil: 		Zalman 500-RS (500 Watt) TN5Z30

CPU				-Core&#8482; i7-860 Prozessor (4x 2800 MHz)
Mainboard		-P7P55D (Intel® P55 Express) 
Ram				-2x4Gb G.skill 1334 DDR3 
Grafikkarte		-ATI 7970 Powercolor
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SiSoftware Sandra

System
Modell : OEM System Product Name
Gehäuse : Desktop
Mainboard : ASUS P7P55D
System BIOS : AMI (OEM) 0606 09/03/2009
Gesamtspeicher : 8GB DIMM DDR3
*
*
_*Prozessor(en)*_
_*Prozessor : Intel® Core&#8482; i7 CPU 		860  @ 2.80GHz (4C 8T 3GHz/3.48GHz, 2.41GHz IMC, 4x 256kB L2, 8MB L3)*_
_*Sockel/Slot : FC LGA1156*_

Chipsatz
Speichercontroller : ASUS Core (Clarksfield/Lynnfield) DMI 2x 2.41GHz (4.82GHz)
Speichercontroller : Intel Core Desktop (Lynnfield) UnCore 2x 2.41GHz (4.82GHz), 2x 4GB DIMM DDR3 1.34GHz 128-bit

*Speichermodul(e)*
*Speichermodul : G.Skill F3-10666CL9-4GBXL 4GB DIMM DDR3 PC3-10700U DDR3-1334 (9-9-9-25 4-34-10-5)*
*Speichermodul : G.Skill F3-10666CL9-4GBXL 4GB DIMM DDR3 PC3-10700U DDR3-1334 (9-9-9-25 4-34-10-5)*

Grafikkarte : AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series (32CU 2048SP SM5.0 925MHz/1GHz, 3GB DDR5 5.5GHz 384-bit, PCIe 3.00 x16)

Grafikprozessor
OpenCL GP-Prozessor : AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series (2048SP 32C 925MHz/1GHz, 3GB DDR5 5.5GHz 384-bit)
Compute Shader Prozessor : AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series (2048SP 32C 925MHz/1GHz, 3GB DDR5 5.5GHz 384-bit)

Betriebssystem
Windowssystem : Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 6.01.7601 (Service Pack 1)
Kompatibel mit Plattform : x64
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gruß und vielen Dank im vorraus,

Florian


----------



## Dagonzo (16. November 2013)

Sasic schrieb:


> Habe über Google für mich nichts hilfreiches finden können!
> 
> CPU Kühler ist ein [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Thermalright Archon SB-E X2 Tower Kühler:[/font]
> http://www.mindfacto...ler_824469.html
> ...


Eigentlich kannst du das gar nicht, da deine CPU ein festen nicht veränderbaren Multiplikator hat. Bei dir geht das nur über den Speichertakt. Wie weit und wie gut, liegt an der Qualität deines Speichers.

Mit Google findet man schon ein paar gute Anleitungen dazu, wenn man die richtigen Schlüsselwörter eingibt. 
http://de.wikihow.com/Einen-PC-%C3%BCbertakten

Das es bei dir aber den gewünschten Effekt bringt, also ein spürbare Leistungssteigerung, bezweifle  ich aber. Bei 4Ghz wären es rein rechnerisch 15% was im Endeffekt weniger als 10% ausmachen wird. Wenn ein Spiel beispielsweise mit 20FPS läuft, dann werden daraus 22FPS. Also ruckelt es so oder so. Wenn man wirklich effektiv übertakten will, sollte man eine CPU mit veränderbaren Multiplikator haben und auf Wasserkühlung umsteigen (CPU + Grafikkarte) Dann kann  schon mal ein Leistungsplus von 30% rausspringen. Alles darunter merkt man eh kaum. Deshalb ist übertakten meistens recht sinnfrei und nur was für User die bei Benchmarkprogrammen ein paar Punkte rausholen wollen.
Bei neuen Spielen wie BF 4 oder dein CoD:Ghost sind Leistungssteigerungen noch durch Patches zu erwarten. Wenn du wirklich deinen Rechner übertakten willst, solltest du noch warten bis die Spiele optimiert sind. Heute kommen doch sowieso meist nur noch Spiele raus, die ihren Betatest noch gar nicht richtig abgeschlossen haben. Da ist oftmals, wie schon erwähnt, eine Menge Potenzial drin, was die Geschwindigkeit angeht. 
Also cool bleiben.^^


----------



## spectrumizer (16. November 2013)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Wenn man wirklich effektiv übertakten will, sollte man eine CPU mit veränderbaren Multiplikator haben und auf Wasserkühlung umsteigen (CPU + Grafikkarte) Dann kann  schon mal ein Leistungsplus von 30% rausspringen.


Wasserkühlung ist aber auch kein Garant für hohe Übertaktbarkeit. Ein wichtiger Faktor ist hier auch die verbaute Hardware. Bulk-Massenware von der Stange (hauptsächlich Board und RAM) lässt sich auch mit Wakü nur um ~10% übertakten, weil alles darüber das System dann instabil macht.


----------



## Sasic (16. November 2013)

habe jetzt den i7 860 bei 3,8 GHz am laufen. bei ruhigen betrieb (desktop) um die 45°C. bei Volllast (prime95) ~75.

einstellungen sowie vcore sollten passen. nur beim ram teiler weiß ich nicht welche stufe ich bei meiner hardware reinhauen soll. (dram frequency)... glaube habe ddr3 1080 drinnen. war die erste stufe.

habe also generell keine ram settings vorgenommen (spannung/ oder ähnliches), bis auf die ram-verteilereinstellung (dram frequency)


----------



## squats (16. November 2013)

die Vcore wird noch relativ hoch sein momentan, Temps nich wirklich sommertauglich

hast du mal mit cpu-z geguckt wegen Vcore ? CoreTemp zeigt dir noch die Vid an

du hast 1333er verbaut wenn du den 2.Teiler nimmst wäre der Takt 1440 könnte er auch noch machen aber lass es erstmal bei den 1080

http://www.hardwareoverclock.com/Intel_Core_i7_860_Overclocking_Guide.htm

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-prozessoren/79663-how-lynnfield-overclocking.html

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f139/intel-lga1156-overclocking-thread-5-a-781471.html  hier findest dann gleich nochn Link zum Sammelthread deines Boards


----------



## Sasic (16. November 2013)

hiho danke für die antwort.



> hast du mal mit cpu-z geguckt wegen Vcore ? CoreTemp zeigt dir noch die Vid an




habe mein vcore auf manuell eingestellt und 1.296V eingestellt. (Läuft)

bei Core Temp ist kein Eintrag unter VID.

Nochmal zu den Temperaturen 





> "[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Temps nich wirklich sommertauglich"[/font]


, das finde ich nicht ? Desktopbetrieb 38°C , Spiele ~55-65°C und bei 100% Auslastung 80°C, die werden ja sonst niemals erlangt.[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif][/font]



> du hast 1333er verbaut wenn du den 2.Teiler nimmst wäre der Takt 1440 könnte er auch noch machen aber lass es erstmal bei den 1080



frage: wird mein pc dadurch irgendwie ausgebremst, gedrosselt? Auf irgend einer Art und Weise? Da es ja normal 1333MHz sind und jetzt 1080?

desweiteren:

*DRAM Frequency: [font="Verdana, Helvetica"]Da könnt ihr den Ram teiler einstellen (wichtig bei hohem BCLK)    [/font]*
[font="Verdana, Helvetica"]- habe ich ja reduziert anstatt erhöht[/font]
[font="Verdana, Helvetica"] [/font]
*[font="Verdana, Helvetica"]CPU Voltage (Vcore,...): Muss bei höheren Takten erhöht werden !Vorsicht!   [/font]
*[font="Verdana, Helvetica"]- erledigt[/font]
[font="Verdana, Helvetica"] [/font][font="Verdana, Helvetica"] [/font]*IMC/QPI/VTT Voltage : [font="Verdana, Helvetica"]Muss auch bei Hohen Takten miterhöht werden (hat verschiedene Beeichnungen) [/font][font="Verdana, Helvetica"]!Vorsicht[/font]
*[font="Verdana, Helvetica"]- nichts verändert, "auto"[/font]
[font="Verdana, Helvetica"] [/font][font="Verdana, Helvetica"] [/font]*DRAM Voltage: [font="Verdana, Helvetica"]Muss bei hohen Ram Takten erhöht werden [/font][font="Verdana, Helvetica"]darf aber nie mehr als 1.65v[/font][font="Verdana, Helvetica"] haben sonst aknn es auf dauer die cpu beschädigen! [/font][font="Verdana, Helvetica"]!Vorsicht![/font]
*[font="Verdana, Helvetica"]- habe kein RamTakt (verteiler??) erhöht, somit Standard wert.[/font]
[font="Verdana, Helvetica"] [/font][font="Verdana, Helvetica"] [/font]*CPU PLL Voltage: [font="Verdana, Helvetica"]Sollte auch bei höheren Takten erhöht werden,[/font][font="Verdana, Helvetica"] kann aber auch den Prozessor schnell mal Grillen!!![/font]
*[font="Verdana, Helvetica"]- nichts verändert, "auto"[/font]
[font="Verdana, Helvetica"] [/font][font="Verdana, Helvetica"] [/font]*PCH Voltage:[font="Verdana, Helvetica"] P55 Voltage sollte auch bei hohen Taktraten erhöht werden[/font][font="Verdana, Helvetica"]!Vorsicht![/font]
*[font="Verdana, Helvetica"]-nichts verändert, "auto"[/font]
[font="Verdana, Helvetica"]																[/font]
[font="Verdana, Helvetica"] [/font]
--
danke für die links

mfg Flo


----------



## squats (16. November 2013)

belies dich noch weiter was das ganze Thema angeht

dann Vcore immer weiter runter

Sinn ist ja die kleinsten Spannungen zu finden mit dem es stabil bei dem Takt läuft

stark ausbremsen wird der Ramtakt dein System nicht aber man will ja ungefähr in den Bereich kommen für den er ausgelegt ist

kannst ja probieren ob der Ram die 1440 mitmacht ansonsten könntest noch die Timimgs erhöhen

Wichtigste ist erstmal richtig einlesen !!


----------



## Grushdak (16. November 2013)

Irgendwie klingt das ganz hier für mich nur nach reinem Experiment.

Deine Temperaturen finde ich schon sehr bedenklich - und wie Du mit Deiner "Kiste" überhaupt scheinbar blind umgehst!
Ich habe meinen CPU auch übertaktet und komme vieleicht gerade mal etwas über Deine Temperaturen (die Temps bei Dir ohne Auslastung).
Tue Dir lieber einen Gefallen, kaufe andere/bessere Komponenten oder lass das derzeitige Übertakten!
Denn so hohe Temperaturen macht Dein PC nicht lange mit und dann wird es teurer als nur wenige bessere Komponenten.


----------



## Sasic (17. November 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Irgendwie klingt das ganz hier für mich nur nach reinem Experiment.
> 
> Deine Temperaturen finde ich schon sehr bedenklich - und wie Du mit Deiner "Kiste" überhaupt scheinbar blind umgehst!
> Ich habe meinen CPU auch übertaktet und komme vieleicht gerade mal etwas über Deine Temperaturen (die Temps bei Dir ohne Auslastung).
> ...



ich gehe keinesfalls blind mit der "kiste" um. ich habe mich vorher einige Stunden informiert bzw. im Internet durchgelesen. Habe nun auch auf 3,6 GHz runtergetaktet damit ich selbst beim Spielen nicht jenseits den 60 grad komme.
und keine angst, der pc ist (bis auf die Graka) 3-4 Jahre alt. "würde" er nicht lange mit machen, kommt ein neuer her. und der wird nicht übertaktet (:.


----------



## Klos1 (17. November 2013)

Sasic schrieb:


> frage: wird mein pc dadurch irgendwie ausgebremst, gedrosselt? Auf irgend einer Art und Weise? Da es ja normal 1333MHz sind und jetzt 1080?



Natürlich wird dein PC ausgebremst, wenn deine Rams mit 1080 Mhz laufen. 1333er Rams sind zum übertakten suboptimal. Gut wären 1600er oder höher.
Mit 1333er kannst du nur den ersten Teiler nehmen. Das heißt für dich, entweder unter- oder übertakten und bei übertakten ist die Frage, ob die Rams das mitmachen.
CPU-Voltage würd ich 1.3 nehmen. Wenn du die Rams übertakten willst, solltest du auch hier die Spannung manuell einstellen, in Abhängigkeit, was deine Riegel brauchen und wie angesprochen, möchglichst nicht mehr als 1.65V.
Den Rest würde ich erstmal auf Auto lassen, außer die Latenzen des Rams.


----------



## xdave78 (18. November 2013)

Naja aber das runtertakten des RAMs hat auf zB Spieleperformance kaum einen Effekt. Unwahrscheinlich, dass das runtertakten auf 1.000MhZ von 1333 irgendweinen merklichen Effekt im Betrieb hat.

Hab hier mal Exemplarisch einen Test rausgesucht, der Vergleicht RAM von 800-1600MHZ
Klick

EDIT: Link erneuert.


----------



## Klos1 (18. November 2013)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Naja aber das runtertakten des RAMs hat auf zB Spieleperformance kaum einen Effekt. Unwahrscheinlich, dass das runtertakten auf 1.000MhZ von 1333 irgendweinen merklichen Effekt im Betrieb hat.
> 
> Hab hie rmal Exemplarisch einen Test rausgesucht, der Vergleicht RAM von 800-1600MHZ
> http://www.tomshardw...lierung-Core-i7,testberichte-240349-7.html



Da hast du natürlich Recht, wenn du sagst, dass man es in den meisten Fällen kaum merkt. Ist bei Dual-Channel oder höher ja kaum anders und dennoch will es jeder haben.
Es widerspricht dennoch gänzlich der Philosophie des Übertaktens, denn damit will ich Leistung gewinnen und das schließt den Speicher dann auch mit ein. Ich kenne übrigens auch einige Links, wo der prozentuale Unterschied durchaus höher ausfiel.
Das hängt auch stark von der Software ab. Ein rießengroßer Unterschied ist es dennoch freilich nicht. Trotzdem, wenn ich 1333er Rams habe, will ich die eigentlich nicht auf 1080 Mhz rumeiern lassen.


----------



## xdave78 (20. November 2013)

Ja, natürlich entspricht das nicht der Grundidee von OC. Der TE hat seine CPU ja nun um 30% übertaktet, demetgegen ist ein "Verlust" durch das runtertakten des RAMs welcher unter 1% liegt sicherlich zu verschmerzen und schmälert das Ergebnis eher nicht


----------

